# Recording my breathing ? ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Was doing some recording of my acoustic guitar last night - a really slow, 'spacey' part. I captured it and it sounded nice. However, on listening closer at playback, I can hear myself breathing on the recording. Is that a common problem? I was using two SDC condensor mics - one pointed at the 14 fret, and one at the lower body?

Any suggestions on how to eliminate this? Any wisenheimers suggesting I stop breathing will be soundly ignored :banana:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Hehehehehe. Dang. You beat me to my first suggestion! 

Maybe try a pillow against your mouth? Or one of those Victorian collar things they put on cats after surgery? So the sound of your inhaling and exhaling goes up instead of down to the mics?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Or one of those Victorian collar things they put on cats after surgery?


Hmmmm. Did my wife put you up to this suggestion ?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe try breathing through your mouth? Tends not to be as noisy as through the nose.

How dense will the mix be? If there's more than just the acoustic, it will probably be buried. I've had barking dogs, noisy appliances, footsteps, etc., show up in my recordings and end up becoming completely obscured by the other tracks.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can you gate it ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Or exploit it? If this is sn acoustic only performance use it to enhance the intimacy of the setting.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Or exploit it? If this is sn acoustic only performance use it to enhance the intimacy of the setting.


Yeah... make it work for you! You can hear David Gilmour practically hock a loogie at the beginning of "Wish you were here" and it's a classic!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously, put a pop filter above the mic and it won't be an issue.


In this case, a pop filter won't help. Its not the noise of my breath blowing onto the mic, its the actual 'sound' of my breathing. Now that I'm consious of it, I think I should be able to focus on breathing quietly, or more through my mouth than my nose.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Reduce the gain on the mics, if you feel you are loosing too much of the nuance, move the mics closer to the guitar. This will change how things sound a bit but with some adjustments you should still be able to get what you are after.


----------

